# Better to buy a substantial older model or a new budget unit?



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello and please help if you can.
I have a Panasonic PTAX200U 720P unit that I need to upgrade and I have a chance to buy a Yamaha NOS DPX 1300 DLP that is under $1500, it is 720P and was reviewed well.
I am also thinking of the new 1080P Panasonic 4000 for $2000 as it seems to be a great unit. I have a controlled room and a 92in screen I throw from 12.5 feet away.
1080P isnt that big of a deal as I have seen it enough to know its slight if often not noticable change over 720P, maybe on a super large screen but between mine I have demo'd a 1080P and my father has a Mitsu 6500 1080P on a 110in screen...... what I mean is 720P for me works just fine.
The Yamaha was $13k a couple years ago and got great reviews but the Panasonic gets very good reviews aswell so looking for opinions from experienced members.
The scaler in the Yamaha seems to be pretty awesome and all reviews were very good, I just wonder if a older but still brand new more premium 720P unit is better than a budget modern 1080P. I think I know the answer but honest unbiased help would be great..............thanks all!


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I have the Panasonic AE2000 and have been very happy with it. The new AE4000 is promised to be that much better. I can't compare that to the Yamaha but you might want to consider a couple of other things before you pull the pin. The link below shows how resolution should be considered with regard to screen size and distance to the screen. The AE2000 is a 1080 unit and I don't think I would want to go to 720 after seeing the picture it makes. Also, do you see Home Theater 3D in your future? The first 3D projectors will start rolling out next year (Panasonic will be there) and that is a factor to consider when making a projector investment. You don't want to have to buy another projector in a few years to get 3D if you change your mind. Better to get it right the first time.
Anyway, I can highly recommend the AE4000 that you mentioned.

http://www.lowtek.ca/roo/2008/screen-size-resolution-and-viewing-distance/


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would have to say that for your size screen going from 720p to 1080p is not a huge difference however for the $500 difference between the Yamaha and the Panasonic I cant say that going with a older projector is the best choice. The AE4000 is a fantastic unit for the price point and given it also does 1080p24 that in its self is an added bonus.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

What a great question and a tough one to answer. I cant help but think the newer unit would be the wisest choice if for no other reason than reliability and warranty. I don't have a 4000u YET but it is on my radar as soon as WAF (wife approval factor) increases.


----------

